# Db9?



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

What are yous guys thoughts on the Diamondback? Good gun deals are like sorority girls on E for me...just can't pass them up... so I picked up a db9 this afternoon. It FEELS good. Nicer than my PF9. Any of you guys have much experience with them?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I bought mine shortly after they hit the market -- one of the 1st 250 made. I took it immediately to a range and ran 250 rounds through it (WWB) without a single malfunction. I didn't clean or lubricate the pistol -- shot it straight from the box.

I was so pleased with it -- that it replaced the Rohrbaugh R9S that I had carried for years as my daily pocket pistol.

A pistol that small and powerful will be prone to malfunctions from limp wristing. Do your part -- and hold it properly, and it should give you just as good of service as mine has.

I do carry Cor-bon Pow'Rball in mine for self defense ammo -- as I like the FMJ-like profile of those bullets. Others like Hornady Critical Defense may work as well from a reliability standpoint -- but I haven't tried them personally.

Good luck with it -- and post a range report after you shoot it!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Good luck, some have had terrible results then there is Scuba...LOL The forums are full if nightmares on the customer service and broken guns...then the newer ones seem to be OK...I personally would not own one.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll look forward to shooting it.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

Not trying to be down on a company, im not a fanboy of anyone

but i have personally seen 4 DB9s triggers "break" internally and required shipping back to south FL

one guy i know broke his twice, waiting for it to come back again

Its one of those things where you may get a good one, but i would never totally trust it, i sold him NIB because i didnt wanna deal with the hassle, the guy i sold it to broke it after a month


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Lloyd said:


> Not trying to be down on a company, im not a fanboy of anyone
> 
> but i have personally seen 4 DB9s triggers "break" internally and required shipping back to south FL
> 
> ...


I've seen a broken one as well. You can't even field strip it after it breaks.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

I have also seen one case in person of a frame seperation

The 380s seem to be even worse, they really are time-bombs of a gun, almost less durable than a saturday night special (i really would trust a hi point over a DB at this point)

although some guys never have problems, its almost like a taurus, may work fine, but it probably wont "last" over time 

i really had high hopes for my first DB9 it was SO lightweight, made the PM9 feel heavy

I cant deal with a 70% chance of having a $350-400 paper weight


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I don't understand how a few guys who make boats for a living across the street from Kel-Tec decide to go into the business of making guns all of a sudden. Well to be fair, Ronnie Barrett was a photographer before he started making .50 caliber rifles.

Hi-Points are actually ridiculously durable and reliable. Even though its quite ugly they make some high value guns.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Gravity3694 said:


> I don't understand how a few guys who make boats for a living across the street from Kel-Tec decide to go into the business of making guns all of a sudden. Well to be fair, Ronnie Barrett was a photographer before he started making .50 caliber rifles.
> 
> Hi-Points are actually ridiculously durable and reliable. Even though its quite ugly they make some high value guns.
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbvvurXmAmg&feature=relmfu


Gaston Glock was a polymer engineer - making plastic things for the Austrian army when he came up with the G17.

CNC machinery can make guns as well as boats...


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

I think it all comes down to value. They are not as good as the Springfields and Glocks, but they are also not priced with them. I don't know if it would be the gun I depended on for my life, but I wouldn't criticize anyone for owning one. You do get what you pay for. If you can hold out and save a few more dollars you can get more gun.


----------

